# My 2.5 years so far, w/some unique suggestions.



## mark44 (Sep 14, 2000)

2.5 years ago I got a ï¿½stomach fluï¿½ with D that never completely went away. As I learn more and think back, I could guess at a few causes, including a diseased wisdom tooth just previously pulled without any antibiotics, and a just-previous gallbladder attack after a huge meal of bananas and green beans. After 5 visits to two doctors and some tests (who said I had IBS with no cure, and offered no good suggestions), I managed to get a prescription for some antibiotics (Flagyl and ? [one month regimine]); I had researched this possible hope off a website and medline articles. The antibiotics helped immensely (last December), but not completely. It absolutely proved (to me) that my inflamation is/was related to infectious micro-organisms. Symptoms slowly got a wee bit worse long after the antibiotic regimine, but would then at least respond to improvements in daily diet quality and quantity and water intake (previous to the antibiotics, nothing I tried made any difference). I now use those tactics and others (colloidal silver/copper/gold, etc) to control my symptoms. I also discovered that eating large amounts of calcium-rich Vitamite powder is better than Caltrate, and it tastes great.I have since discovered that I have had high unconjugated biliruben (Gibertï¿½s Syndrome?) for a long time. I donï¿½t know for sure if itï¿½s related, but I suspect it is. Most of my amateur research so far has pointed at a gallbladder/liver/bile disorder as a main cause; all this ibs stuff would appear to be directly associated with the gallbladder/liver/bile system. Gallbladders can have infinite varieties and degrees of congestions, and most of them donï¿½t present acute gallbladder diseases (at least until they become severely clogged). So doctors wonï¿½t address gallbladders when dealing with ibs patients. I am researching this further and hope to have more discussions with my doctor about getting a prophylactic percutaneous cholecystostomy (gallbladder cleaning), or something of the like. My layman understanding of this system says that a congested gallbladder will not only cause digestive disturbances to an equal degree of the congestion, but will also be pathogenic to the liver and pancreas to an equally appropriate degree. Clogged gallbladders will not only harm the liver, but will provide an excellent hiding place for infectuous parasites. (At this point, I am unclear whether parasites cause gallbladder congestion, or vise-versa.) Doctors do not traditionally treat congested gallbladders until they present with acute disease. Even then, all they know how to do is remove the whole organ, which is like throwing out the baby. I hope to be one of the few to have ever had a congestion-removing cholecystostomy (usually reserved for elderly/frail/diseased patients who can't withstand the rigors of whole gallbladder removal) while semi middle-aged (47) and healthy. I suspect and hope that this procedure will be a breakthrough in the future treatment of many of these grey-area syndromes and disorders, and a fantastic discovery in the pursuit of recovered youth and newfound long life. Ageing may all come down to the inevitable clogging of one little digestive-system organ, and life extension may all come down to a periodic cleaning of this organ ï¿½ analagous to, and just as important as, maintaining your automobile filters.BTW, olive-oil gallbladder flushes donï¿½t work. ï¿½ï¿½. Gulping large amounts of Aloe Vera Juice/Gel does work; itï¿½s one of the best natural anti-biotics, that instantly kills heartburn, Iï¿½ve ever found. Only trouble is: itï¿½s a strong stimulant / pro-insomniant for those who donï¿½t drink coffee; thatï¿½s why Iï¿½ve migrated from it to Vitamite. ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½. The 9-volt parasite ï¿½zappersï¿½, I donï¿½t know. The concept sounds interesting; I plan on trying it.


----------

